# The Shostakovich Code



## skaynan (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, Skaynan here. 
Some may remember me from the old Amazon forum days. Greetings friends!

I started a new YouTube channel dedicated to CM talk. The first video is:






Hope you enjoy it and please, your input how to improve!

Skaynan


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Too funny, KenOC beat you to the punch:

Skaynan on Shostakovich

I will have to check out your video!


----------



## skaynan (Jun 15, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> Too funny, KenOC beat you to the punch:
> 
> Skaynan on Shostakovich
> 
> I will have to check out your video!


Thank you so much! Yes, I sent the video to Ken last night, didn't know he posted it here already. I'm honored!


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

skaynan said:


>


Stalin did not 'order death of 30 million people'.

why not read up on the subject instead of propagating nonsense?


----------



## skaynan (Jun 15, 2017)

Zhdanov said:


> Stalin did not 'order death of 30 million people'.
> 
> why not read up on the subject instead of propagating nonsense?


hmm... I did not say such a thing! but the doco did.

you can't be serious now, can you?

regards,

Skaynan


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ But you did recommend it and it does seem to make a number of dubious and sometimes discredited claims. Such a lot of care and effort in putting the film together - well done! - and a bit more rigour would have been worthwhile. It presents without nuance an anti-Soviet picture at a time when we no longer need that.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Zhdanov said:


> Stalin did not 'order death of 30 million people'.
> 
> why not read up on the subject instead of propagating nonsense?


Yeah! Stalin was a good guy! He loved kittens!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ That's the trouble with historical discussions about Soviet Russia. If you argue for fact against anti-Soviet myth, the counter argument is to suggest that you must believe equally dubious views on the opposite extreme. It is time to get Soviet Russia into perspective, to acknowledge the bad - and it was very very bad - and also some good things. Stalin kept Shostakovich on the straight and narrow on behalf of those who didn't like really modern music. There is one thing I would like to thank the Soviets for and that is that for much of my younger life I lived in a country that needed to demonstrate (in competition) that it also would look after its people. Now we just need to demonstrate that we also can get people to paradise when they die.

BTW It is not true that Stalin loved kittens. His preferred meat was beef, I think.


----------



## skaynan (Jun 15, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ But you did recommend it and it does seem to make a number of dubious and sometimes discredited claims. Such a lot of care and effort in putting the film together - well done! - and a bit more rigour would have been worthwhile. It presents without nuance an anti-Soviet picture at a time when we no longer need that.


Thank you for your kind words! much appreciated and noted.


----------

